# 606-Lawn Journal



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

To start my lawn journal here is my lawn in August 2022.
In July I was hit with red thread and brown patch.
So today I applied another round of Propiconazole 14.4 through a hose end sprayer.
Ordered my grass seed today also from The Hogan Company (TTTF Hogan Blend 75 pounds) gearing up for fall overseeding.
Here we are currently after a fresh mow with the eXmark and the above round of fungicide.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Looks Awesome ! 
Love the stripe show &#128079;


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

My grass seed came in yesterday from Hogan.
Will be getting the yard ready for overseeding in a week or so.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

That looks great! I had red thread really bad in the spring, but seemed better after some fungicide and N.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Dethatched the front yard today.
Will get the sides and back this weekend.
Also started to lower the mower deck height gearing up for a reseed.

Here we are last week



Here we are today after dethathed.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

The whole lawn is now dethathed.
In addition I Today August 26 I did:
Humic12
Air8
RGS
Over seed with Hogan Blend
Tenacity 
Currently watering


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Tomorrow morning will be day 14 for the overseeding. We have had a couple brutal heat days and we missed several rain days we was scheduled to get with high percentages.
But never less we have some baby TTTF grass from the Hogan Seed Company out of TN.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Great pics, awesome journal, not a fan of tall grasses, but your TTTF looks Damm good.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

With the new grass coming in and will need to be mowed soon.
I sharpened the blades on the Exmark, put a new blade on the Stihl edger and new string in the Echo weed eater.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Saturday I put out a app of RGS then a nice slow rain came.
Nice to see this slow rain hopefully it helps to germinate the seed that has not germinated yet.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

1st mow after overseeding 21 days ago.
Hogan Blend seed TTTF.
RGS
AIR8
Lesco starter fertilizer from Lowes was used so far.

Couple spots still coming in with more baby grass.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like a successful overseed for sure. Very nice.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Stripes like a dream! Looking damn good.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Put down some Yard Mastery SOP.
Soil test I was really low on P and K.


----------

